# Looking for young pet poodle 6 mos - 2 years



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Where are you located? I would contact a Poodle Club official for the names of good breeders and start making calls. Best of luck with your search.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I got my last 2 from breeders, although Bella was not taken care of. In fact when I went to get her and saw her sister I purchased her also, could not leave her behind. Cayenne I was a a charity function Bark In The Park and meet a breeder and vet. She had an extra small toy she could not breed. Both have turned out to wonderful babies


----------



## Glitter (May 30, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> Where are you located? I would contact a Poodle Club official for the names of good breeders and start making calls. Best of luck with your search.


I am in New York but also willing to travel to meet breeder and dog. Is there more than one poodle club per state? There are some wonky pet stores here that use names like "Kennel Club" so I'm a little wary of a google search -- any suggestions for reliable contacts would be much appreciated. Or is there a link here on forum?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Most states have more than one and a state as big as NY should have several. Maryland has several and we're tiny. There are a few members here that are in NY so they might be able to help when they see this thread.

Rick


----------



## o0Melanie0o (Aug 4, 2014)

Nancy @ Bar None has 3 poodles that are 4-5 months of age. I think they are all blacks/blues. She's in TX. Not 6 months, but close!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

If none of the other suggestions pan out, this list is very helpful!

Available Puppies, Adults and Litters


----------



## Sayde (Sep 28, 2015)

I believe Darkover has a female about six months old named River. She was on the web site in the Adults section the last time I looked.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Glitter said:


> I am in New York but also willing to travel to meet breeder and dog. Is there more than one poodle club per state? There are some wonky pet stores here that use names like "Kennel Club" so I'm a little wary of a google search -- a*ny suggestions for reliable contacts would be much appreciated.* Or is there a link here on forum?


Best resource IMO is the Poodle Club of America. I would contact both the east coast breeder referral rep and rescue foundation chairperson. Will keep an eye out for you. I live in New Jersey. I have a mini, but also know spoo and toy breeders in the tristate. Here are some links that might help you. 

New York - Poodle Club of America

Breeder referral East of the Mississippi:
Leslie Newing
Phone: (203) 255-3396
Email: [email protected]
Accepting calls from 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM Eastern time

Directory - Poodle Club of America
Directory - Poodle Club of America
Rescue Referrals - Poodle Club of America

Best of luck with your search!:clover:


----------



## Carmeljudi (Jul 14, 2015)

*Poodles 6 months-1 year*

The breeder of my wonderful Spoo has a male and female 7 months old from the same litter and is located in Maryland (Amidair kennel). Don't know where you are or if you're looking for a standard, but if your interested, she can be reached at [email protected]


----------

